# Suzuki 2hp on Gheenoe Advice



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

2 hp outboard beats paddling. Guesstimated speed: 3 to 5 mph depending on load.
Fuel consumption: 5 hours run time from a gallon of gas WOT. If you like trolling
you'll be operating at the right speeds to cover a lot of water.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what year motor ?
yes it beats paddling !! - i have a 2010 2.5hp zuke @ 28lbs. and its handy..
-it will be slow but enough power to stay in control...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Some noise and vibration ...but it is a good place to start ...


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

About 9-10 mph on my 15'4. Fun little rig and draft is as if no motor is on the boat 

Edit: me at 180ish and son <100lbs, lightly loaded for flyfishing.


----------



## ryanfowler (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input. 

It turns out that it will be Thursday before I can pick up the motor, so it gives me more time to get feedback. However, from reading all of your replys this would be a good starter motor for me - so it appears that I will be purchasing.

Thanks again everyone - if anyone else has input, then by all means keep posting - greatly apprecaited!!


----------



## ryanfowler (Aug 17, 2011)

> About 9-10 mph on my 15'4. Fun little rig and draft is as if no motor is on the boat
> 
> Edit: me at 180ish and son <100lbs, lightly loaded for flyfishing.



I live in NW Georgia, but I am wanting to come to Florida and other Gulk areas and use this boat as well - do you find that your 2hp Gheenoe works well in your area (MS) on the inland areas and other brackish waters. Do you think I would have trouble in the Gulf areas in this setup? I am saltwater igorant, but I want to learn to fish the areas using my Gheenoe.


----------

